# DIY RAW MOD - Asmodus Minikin Boost



## TheBadMadMan (24/5/18)

Some DIY action for the day.

Stripped and polished my previously Black Minikin Boost.

All this was done using common household items - MacGyver style.

Critique welcome.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Alex (24/5/18)

This is the kind of thing I love to do, awesome job

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (24/5/18)

Looks fantastic! Good job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (24/5/18)

awesome !!

Asmodus for the win !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/5/18)

@boxerulez does/did this sort of thing - looks awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (24/5/18)

You can refine that with steelwool and Brasso, some elbow grease and it will be smooth as a babies bum.
Great job !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (24/5/18)

Awesome! Well done. Love the contrasts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheBadMadMan (24/5/18)

Cornelius said:


> You can refine that with steelwool and Brasso, some elbow grease and it will be smooth as a babies bum.
> Great job !!!



Indeed, in fact i did use a drop of Brasso and a kitchen towel to finish it off but just for a brief moment. 
I will be doing a full polish with a polisher/drill attachement in the near future to iron out some RDA marks on the top and some general micro pitting on the metal surface. 
I am also wanting to see how badly (or if) this will oxidise now that I have stripped it, so once I see this result I will then decide what to do from there on out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (24/5/18)

TheBadMadMan said:


> Indeed, in fact i did use a drop of Brasso and a kitchen towel to finish it off but just for a brief moment.
> I will be doing a full polish with a polisher/drill attachement in the near future to iron out some RDA marks on the top and some general micro pitting on the metal surface.
> I am also wanting to see how badly (or if) this will oxidise now that I have stripped it, so once I see this result I will then decide what to do from there on out.


That is looking Goood!! Well done man, Please keep us posted on how the polish holds up? I am planning to repaint or DIY hydro dip mine, but a polish with a coat of clear coat might do well instead?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (24/5/18)

Oh that's pretty indeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (24/5/18)

@RenaldoRheeder, I suggest you consider giving your Therion this treatment if you manage to resurrect it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheBadMadMan (24/5/18)

Dietz said:


> That is looking Goood!! Well done man, Please keep us posted on how the polish holds up? I am planning to repaint or DIY hydro dip mine, but a polish with a coat of clear coat might do well instead?


Will definitely keep you updated, I'll give it a couple of days maybe even weeks. 

Although I'm not sure how well a standard clear coat will hold onto this polished surface. I'm a bit doubtful that it will be durable. Think it might peel prematurely. Although if someone is by the means to do someone sort of automotive grade lacquer then it might be a worthwhile exercise. 

Thank you to everyone for the positive feedback.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (24/5/18)

TheBadMadMan said:


> Will definitely keep you updated, I'll give it a couple of days maybe even weeks.
> 
> Although I'm not sure how well a standard clear coat will hold onto this polished surface. I'm a bit doubtful that it will be durable. Think it might peel prematurely. Although if someone is by the means to do someone sort of automotive grade lacquer then it might be a worthwhile exercise.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for the positive feedback.




do you have a "before" picture ?


----------



## TheBadMadMan (24/5/18)

vicTor said:


> do you have a "before" picture ?


I don't really have any decent "Before" snaps. But this one should give you an idea of how the peeling was starting to look.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (24/5/18)

TheBadMadMan said:


> I don't really have any decent "Before" snaps. But this one should give you an idea of how the peeling was starting to look.
> View attachment 132916



thanks good job man !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (24/5/18)

Wow!
This looks really good
A job well done mate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheBadMadMan (25/5/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> Wow!
> This looks really good
> A job well done mate!


Thanks budd, took a bit of patience but was worth the 1-2 hours spent

Reactions: Like 1


----------

